# Disney+: Der Mandalorianer springt in den Hyper-Raum



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney+: Der Mandalorianer springt in den Hyper-Raum*

						Am Wochenende hat Disney seine Pläne für die erste Star-Wars-Serie außerhalb gezeichneter Inhalte detailliert. Zu "Der Mandalorianer" wurden Details veröffentlicht und vor allem ein Trailer, der für einige Begeisterung sorgte, weil er auch einige Rollen verriet. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney+: Der Mandalorianer springt in den Hyper-Raum*


----------

